# هل يؤمن المسيحيون بالتوراة كاملا بما فيه



## blal (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*
سؤال  هل يؤمن المسيحيون بالتوراة كاملا بما فيه 

ام لا يؤمن المسيحيون بالتوراة 

ارجو ايضاح هذه النقطة *​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل بلال
سلام الله معك 



blal قال:


> *سؤال هل يؤمن المسيحيون بالتوراة كاملا بما فيه *​
> *ام لا يؤمن المسيحيون بالتوراة *​
> *ارجو ايضاح هذه النقطة *​


 

نعم نؤمن نحن المسيحيون بالتوراة ( كتب موسى الخمس) 
ونؤمن ايضا (بالانبياء والمزامير والكتب ) .

فكلها تحوي النبؤات التي تممها كلها السيد يسوع المسيح .

(وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وانا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والانبياء والمزامير. 45 حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.)
(لوقا 24: 44 - 45)

ولكن عليك ان تفرق بين ماكان رمزا للمسيح والفداء وتم ابطاله بمجيء المرموز اليه (مثل تقديم الذبائح وطقوس التطهير وخلافه ) فكل هذا كان مثالا ورمزا ، لعمل المسيح على الصليب ، ويقول عنه الكتاب :

(ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع انتم الذين كنتم قبلا بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح. 14 لانه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحدا ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط 15 اي العداوة.* مبطلا بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض* لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انسانا واحدا جديدا صانعا سلاما 16 ويصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب قاتلا العداوة به. )
(افسس 2: 13 - 15)

(مثال على ابطال ناموس الوصايا في فرائض ) 

عندما تذهب الى البنك ومعك (شيك او صك او سند ) بقيمة نقدية ، فان البنك يقوم بصرف المبلغ نقديا لك ثم يتم ( ابطال مفعول الشيك او السند او الصك ) ، فيصبح هذا العمل تحويل القيمة الرمزية الى قيمة فعلية . 

(واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا.14 اذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضدا لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا اياه بالصليب.)
(كولوسي 2: 13 - 14)
 
تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم يا سيدى نؤمن بها ان كان لديك سؤال اطرحه بدون مقدمات


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2009)

blal قال:


> *سؤال هل يؤمن المسيحيون بالتوراة كاملا بما فيه *​
> *ام لا يؤمن المسيحيون بالتوراة *​
> *ارجو ايضاح هذه النقطة *​


 


*إن إيماننا بالتوراة يختلف عن إيمانك بمعتقداتك *

*ففي الايمان المسيحي يفتح الله العيون على نور كلمته المُقدسة *

*فنعيش كما يُرضيه فاهمين مشيئته حاملين قوة روح الله  المُغيِّر التي بها نسلك*

*فعندما يتكلم التوراه عن حمل يُذبح ليعبُر غضب الله عن الذين إحتموا في هذا الدم *

*لن نذبح نحن المسيحيين حملاً ..... لأن المسيح حمل الله قد ُذبِح لأجلنا *

*إذاً كل من آمن بالمسيح وإحتمى في دمه نال غفران خطاياه*

*لذا لا لزوم لذبيحة حيوانية مرة أخرى *

*لقد قال يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح :*

يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ *نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ* مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ *هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ*.


----------



## blal (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*اشكركم على الردود  الجميله 
وكما فهمت من ردودكم بان ما يوجد بالتوراة شئ مسلم به ومن تمام المسيحيه ان يكون المر مؤمن بالتوراة *


----------



## blal (11 سبتمبر 2009)

* هذا السؤال ارجو ان يتم النقاش به لكي افهم ما يؤمن به المسيحي بالتوراة وما لا يؤمن به *


----------



## Kiril (11 سبتمبر 2009)

> هذا السؤال ارجو ان يتم النقاش به لكي افهم ما يؤمن به المسيحي بالتوراة وما لا يؤمن به


عزيزي بلال
كما قال الاخ فريد علي سبيل المثال
انه ليس من الضروري ان يتم تقديم ذبيحة
لأن الذبيحة الاعظم قدمت بالفعل "المسيح"


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم نؤمن بكل ما جاء بالعهد القديم


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل بلال 

سلام الله معك 



blal قال:


> * هذا السؤال ارجو ان يتم النقاش به لكي افهم ما يؤمن به المسيحي بالتوراة وما لا يؤمن به *


 
اعتقد ان الاجابة كانت واضحة ، ولكن لا بأس من مزيد من التوضيح

اذا كنت تقصد بالتوراة ( اسفار موسى الخمسة ) او تقصد بها ( العهد القديم كاملا بحسب تقسيم اليهود المكون من التوراة والانبياء والكتب ) نحن نؤمن ان ماجاء فيه كله هو وحي من الله لانبيائه القديسين .

ولكن هناك فرق بين ما جاء فيه من وصايا الله يجب ان نعمل بها ، وبين ما جاء من اخبار الله عن خطايا الناس وتوقيع عقوبة الله عليها ، فنميز بين ما يجب ان نعلمه وبين ما لا يجب . 

واخيرا ، نميز بين ما كان من ( ناموس موسى للوصايا في فرائض ) كانت رمزا لعمل المسيح ، فلما جاء المسيح وتمم الخلاص ، فانتهى الرمز بجيء المرموز اليه .

تحياتي


----------



## Kerya_Layson (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ما هذا السؤال الغريب

نعـــــم ياخى الفاضل نؤمن بكل ما جاء بالعهد القديم
ونصلى به فى صلواتنا كلها فى القداسات والمزامير والامثال والاسفار الموسويه الخمس والكتب

كلها نعتمدها ونؤمن بها ونعرف طبيه الله من تعامله مع هذه الشعوب

سؤال لك .. ما الداعى لذكر هذا السؤال الذى انت تعرف اجابته؟؟


ارجو الرد


----------

